
Hard Multi-Tenancy in Kubernetes - etxm
https://blog.jessfraz.com/post/hard-multi-tenancy-in-kubernetes/
======
dsnuh
Just me or does this read like the proposed solution to move the security
boundary from cluster to namespace is to have a cluster per namespace?

~~~
nassyweazy
Yeah, I don't quite understand it either as it'd be pretty similar to have one
process per PID ns at the operating system level.

------
emmelaich
If you get blocked from the Google doc proposal, strip off the /edit at the
end.

i.e.
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fj3yzmeU2eU8ZNBCUJG97dk_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fj3yzmeU2eU8ZNBCUJG97dk_wC7228-e_MmdcmTNrZY/)

